# [SOLVED] virtuoso-t

## Xywa

Witam,

Czy ktos am doswiadczenie z tym diabelstwem "virtuoso-t"?

Od ponad 1 godziny zzera mi 60% mocy i5. Jest taki watek na KDE forum:

http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=92886

..gdzie ktos pisze ze zostawil kompa na 48h i ciagle mielilo.

Domyslam sie ze dzieje sie tak po przeniesieniu na kmail2 35tys maili z innego systemu i baza danych musi przemielic. Pytanie tylko czy to skonczony proces czy ten typ tak ma? Czy jest jakis podglad w sprawdzeniu ile virtuoso-t zrobilo a ile jeszcze przed nim do roboty?Last edited by Xywa on Fri May 11, 2012 6:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak chcesz trzymać takie ilości maili, to postaw sobie na kompie serwer imap, wrzuć na niego pocztę, i zapnij Kmaila przez imap.

W jakimkolwiek kliencie poczty, trzymanie takiej ilości maili to strzał w stopę, choć Kmail i tak jest do tego przygotowany lepiej od Thunderbirda, bo trzyma maile w formacie maildir.

Klienty poczty po prostu kiepsko sobie radzą z takimi ilosciami wiadomości.

A np w Debianie można virtuoso odinstalować bez szkody dla funkcjonalności KDE.

W Gentoo ostatnio (u mnie) mielil dyskiem straszliwie, jak go zablokowalem i ubiłem, KDE zaczęło dzialać normalnie.Last edited by Jacekalex on Fri May 11, 2012 6:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz trzymać takie ilości maili, to postaw sobie na kompie sewer imap, wrzuć na niego pocztę, i zapnij Kmaila przez imap.
> 
> 

 

Mam 35k, ale są ludzie co mają po 60k czy ponad 100k.

Na szczęscie udało się w prosty sposób  (5 sek. roboty) - rozwiązanie znalezione na forum OpenSuse:

http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/471958-virtuoso-hogging-cpu-after-upgrade-kde-4-8-0-opensuse-12-1-a.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Delete ~/.kde4/share/apps.nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend
> 
>  Nepomuk will rebuild the search database and CPU returns to norma

 

[SOLVED]

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie na systemie plików ext4 virtuoso próbował, ile wytrzyma łożysko dysku.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

A ja myślałem, że mi uszy odpadną.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> U mnie na systemie plików ext4 virtuoso próbował, ile wytrzyma łożysko dysku.   
> 
> A ja myślałem, że mi uszy odpadną.  

 

U mnie w drugim podejściu dysk mielił 4 dni (96 godzin) ale w końcu zindeksował wszytsko i jest juz spokój.

----------

